# Wie kommen wir da hin / dahin?



## German Learner

Hello friends?

Wie kommen wir *da hin*?

I checked the dictionary and "da" means there and "hin" also means there.

Is it possible to know the meaning of the two in this sentence and when I should use each of them?

Thank You!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Edit: My first guess is wrong.
[How do we get [hinkommen] there [da]?

"hin" is part of a separable verb.

Alles klar? ]

Sorry, I think it's rather:
Wie komme ich dahin?
No space between "da" and "hin", no separable verb.

Compare:
Wie komme ich nach hause?
How do I get home?


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wie komme ich dahin?


  
In my opinion, within the word 'dahin', the part 'hin' indicates the movement/direction, and the part 'da' (could also be 'dort') indicates the point of destination.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> the part 'hin' indicates the movement/direction,  and the part 'da' (could also be 'dort') indicates the point of destination  ....


..... which has been/ must have been indicated before.

e.g.
Ich möchte zum Bahnhof gehen, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich dahin/dorthin komme. (with "dahin", no need to repeat "zum Bahnhof")


----------



## Schlabberlatz

I agree with bearded and JCK.

("How do we get there?" is still the correct translation, in spite of the strikethrough in #2. I struck it through because of my wrong analysis.)


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, as Schlabberlatz stated in #2 (and stroke through) it may also be "Wie kommen wir da hin?" with "hinkommen" indicates the movement and "da" indicates the place.
"Da" is a pointer in this case like showing with the finger. It is stressed.

It is the difference between "da hinkommen = reach *this/that *place" and "dahin kommen=come to that place".

But: the base meaning is the same

In case of "Wie sollen wir *da *hinkommen"  a third meaning is possible: da=in diesem Fall. _How shall we come there *under this conditions?*_


So I propose to use "dahin kommen" rather than "da hinkommen" - because it is clear.


---

Duden | da | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft
da=at/to this place, at this time, under this condition (and even more meanings)

It depends on context.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, German Learner, I forgot something essential to ask:

In what context do you want to use it and what do you want to say?


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Sorry, I think it's rather:
> Wie komme ich dahin?
> No space between "da" and "hin", no separable verb.


Sure it is! 
https://www.dwds.de/r?q=da+hinkommen&corpus=kern&h=1&from=wb

_Das Okawango-Delta mag ja ganz schön sein, ..._​_... aber wie komme ich da *hin*?_ ​_... aber wie *kom*me ich dahin?_ ​
But compare:

_Unsere geliebte Mutter ist dahingeschieden._ ​*_Unsere geliebte Mutter ist dahin geschieden._ ​_Unsere geliebte Mutter ist da_ [an dieser Stelle] _hingeschieden._ ​_Unsere geliebte Mutter schied dahin._ ​_Unsere geliebte Mutter schied da_ [an dieser Stelle] _hin._ ​


----------



## anahiseri

Zur Grammatik würde ich mich nicht trauen, eine Meinung zu geben, aber wenn ich mich nach der natürlichen Aussprache richte, sage ich eher
*da  -  hin*  als zusammengezogen  *dahin.*


----------



## bearded

anahiseri said:


> sage ich eher
> *da - hin* als zusammengezogen *dahin.*


Sind es nicht zwei unterschiedliche Bedeutungen (vgl.#8)?

Beim Verfassen meiner #3 habe ich nur an 'dahin' (1Wort) gedacht.


----------



## anahiseri

betont wird  *hin  *im erwähnten Fall.

Andererseits, wenn es darum ginge, sich zwischen zwei Móglichkeiten zu entscheiden, dann würde es bei mir so klingen:
*da** - *hin     oder* dort  - *hin* ?*


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> _Das Okawango-Delta mag ja ganz schön sein, ...... aber wie komme ich da *hin*?_ _... aber wie *kom*me ich dahin?_


The intonation in your examples looks strange to me.

aber wie komme ich da*hin*? 
aber wie komme ich *da* hin?  [instead of to another place, hence two words and different stress]



> Aussprache
> Betonung
> dah_*i*_n
> Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> The intonation in your examples looks strange to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Aussprache
> Betonung
> dah_*i*_n
Click to expand...

Vielleicht kommst du mal dahin, nach beidem zu schauen: Wenn du nur nach _dahin__ (kommen)_ statt auch nach _(da) __hinkommen_ schaust, brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern.


----------



## Hutschi

I would propose to wait for context. We already told the main meaning. But we cannot decide what is the best version without context.



Hutschi said:


> Hi, German Learner, I forgot something essential to ask:
> 
> In what context do you want to use it and what do you want to say?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Was hat:


Gernot Back said:


> _... aber wie *kom*me ich dahin?_


… mit:


Gernot Back said:


> statt auch nach _(da) __hinkommen_


… zu tun?


----------



## German Learner

It's from a German book I am currently studying, it's a conversation about directions.
Kennen Sie das Hotel "..."?
Ja, ist im Zentrum, zwischen dem Bahnhof und dem Dom.
Wie komme ich da hin?


----------



## anahiseri

My intuitive explanation (without looking it up in any grammar book or website):
The meaning is How do I get t there?
*there = *da;    *hinkommen = *get (to a place), a separable verb.
You can also say *Wie komme ich hin? *When it is clear from the context  what place you are talking about. But that's not possible in English, so there is no way to establish a one-to one equivalence  with the particles.


----------



## anahiseri

Another discovery I've just made: 
If you mention the place, you cannot use "hinkommen", but just "kommen" with the preposition *zu:
Wie komme ich zum  Grand Hotel?*


----------



## Hutschi

Thank you, German Learner.

In this context I would write the same as in the book.



German Learner said:


> Wie komme ich *da* hin?


"Da" is required.


"Da" is a pointer; it is emphasized. It points to:    "ins Zentrum, das sich zwischen dem Bahnhof und dem Dom befindet. "

So_ Wie komme ich *da* hin? (Da hin - _spoken as two separate words_)_ is short for: 

Wie komme ich ins Zentrum, zwischen dem Bahnhof und dem Dom (hin)? (more idiomatic here without "hin")
or

Wie komme ich zum Zentrum, das sich zwischen dem Bahnhof und dem Dom befindet(, hin)? (more idiomatic here without "hin")

---
With a very small shift in meaning, you can write "dahin". (Spoken together)

But in my mind it does not fit well to 
_Ja, (es/das Hotel) ist im Zentrum, zwischen dem Bahnhof und dem Dom. _

It is the difference between "dahinkommen", "dahin kommen" and "hinkommen", which is difficult to explain.


----------



## German Learner

Wie komme ich *hin*?
Wie komme ich *da*?

Is the second also OK?
Thank You!


----------



## Hutschi

anahiseri said:


> Another discovery I've just made:
> If you mention the place, you cannot use "hinkommen", but just "kommen" with the preposition *zu:
> Wie komme ich zum  Grand Hotel?*


You are right, but I think it depends on style. In "normal" style it is better. In spoken style (Umgangssprache) I often heared and used the form with "hin" to increase redundancy.

You can use it in my mind with "zum ... hin" in spoken texts, and not with "ins ... hin".
In written text you should omit it.


----------



## Hutschi

German Learner said:


> Wie komme ich *hin*?
> Wie komme ich *da*?
> 
> Is the second also OK?
> Thank You!


No, this does not work in German in your context.   

You can say 

_Wie komme ich dorthin, dahin, _and (as another phrase)_ da hin?_


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> _Wie komme ich *da* hin? (Da hin - _spoken as two separate words_)_ is short for:
> 
> Wie komme ich ins Zentrum, zwischen dem Bahnhof und dem Dom (hin)?


I would go so far as to say that there is a spelling mistake in the quote of Kurt Tucholsky, which I found via DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


			
				Kurt Tucholsky said:
			
		

> Ich gebe mich also bezüglich Oslos keinen Illusionen hin - wenn ich dahinkäme, wird es so aussehen wie überall auch.


It should read: _wenn ich da *hin*käme_ neither _wenn ich *da*hinkäme_ nor_ wenn ich dahin *kä*me._

Cf.: korrekturen.de | Regelwerk | Getrennt- und Zusammenschreibung | Verb


> E1: Zur Unterscheidung von Verbpartikel und selbständigem Adverb: Bei Zusammensetzungen liegt der Hauptakzent normalerweise auf der Verbpartikel (vgl. _wiedersehen, zusammensitzen_), während bei Wortgruppen das selbständige Adverb auch unbetont sein kann (vgl. _wieder sehen, zusammen sitzen_).



Perhaps it isn't even Tucholskys own mistake. It seems like some optical character recognition didn't do too good of a job, as one might presume from the cotext:


			
				Kurt Tucholsky said:
			
		

> Daß Du mich nicht für einen Troppel  hältst: ich schreibe dieses alles so kunterbunter für Dich auf, dies ist ja keine Literatur. Ich gebe mich also bezüglich Oslos keinen Illusionen hin – wenn ich dahinkäme, wird es so aussehen wie überall auch. Kaffern  – die dicken Koofmichs – idealistische Studenten, die leider, leider, ihren Idealismus nach dem russischen Winde hängen – ich weiß das alles. Irgend eine Hoffnung für die Zukunft ist das nicht. Aber immerhin


Sudelblog.de – Das Weblog zu Kurt Tucholsky » Q-Tagebuch (Beilage zum Brief 19. und 20.12.1935 an Hedwig Müller)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

German Learner said:


> Kennen Sie das Hotel "..."?
> Ja, ist im Zentrum, zwischen dem Bahnhof und dem Dom.
> Wie komme ich da hin?


How old is that book? Was it written by native speakers? "Ja, ist im Zentrum" is wrong, it has to be "Ja, das ist im Zentrum" or something like that. "da hin" is wrong spelling according to the current rules. You can write it as two words when it is contrastive, see #12 for example. In your example, it's not contrastive. You are talking about one place to get to only, not about one place and another place. So you have to spell it as one word, see Duden:


> an diesen Ort, in diese Richtung, dorthin, nach dort
> Beispiele
> 
> wir fahren oft dahin
> auf dem Weg dahin
> ist es noch weit bis dahin?
> Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft



Edit:
Stress on the second syllable, as stated above:


> Aussprache
> Betonung
> dah_*i*_n
> Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> How old is that book? Was it written by native speakers?


Menschen A1 Kursbuch, Lektion 13-24, Transkriptionen - [PDF Document]
"Menschen" is one of the newest textbooks the Hueber-Verlag has to offer.


Schlabberlatz said:


> "da hin" is wrong spelling according to the current rules.


Which rule?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Which rule?


I don't know. I just don't see any difference between the "dahin" in, for example, "Wir fahren oft dahin" (from Duden), and the "dahin" in "Wie kommen wir dahin?" If it has to be written as one word in the first example, it has to be written as one word in the second example as well, hasn't it? I'll add that it wouldn't annoy me if writing it in two words were a valid alternative. But according to which rule could it be spelled in two words?


----------



## bearded

As a non-native I might be wrong, but I perceive a difference in meaning between the two phrases:
- wie kommen wir dahin? = how do we get there?
- wie kommen wir da hin? = under these circumstances (da), how do we get there?
For the latter, cf. for example ''da können wir nicht hin'' - and similar.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> under these circumstances (da), how do we get there?


"da" kann diese Bedeutung haben, das stimmt.

Aber hier lässt der Kontext mMn. diese Interpretation nicht zu.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Aber hier lässt der Kontext mMn. diese Interpretation nicht zu.


Still, I would say that the only correct spelling in this context is the separate one as given. Anythin else would result in a strange pronunciation. We are talking about the difficulties to get there (_hin_). So the particle has to be stressed, because we need _da_ as an independent adverb. A merged prefix _dahin _as a would carry the stress on the first syllable (i.e. _da_). See the following rule, already quoted above:
korrekturen.de | Regelwerk | Getrennt- und Zusammenschreibung | Verb


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Still, I would say that the only correct spelling in this context is the separate one as given.


I agree rather with "dahin" (one word)


Schlabberlatz said:


> Stress on the second syllable



Wie komme ich zum Bahnhof? Wie komme ich dah*i*n?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> As a non-native I might be wrong, but I perceive a difference in meaning between the two phrases:
> - wie kommen wir dahin? = how do we get there?
> - wie kommen wir da hin? = under these circumstances (da), how do we get there?
> For the latter, cf. for example ''da können wir nicht hin'' - and similar.


Good point! 

 "da" means "an dieser Stelle" (Dativ), "at that place". It does not mean "an diese Stelle" (Akkusativ), "to that place", see Duden.


German Learner said:


> Wie komme ich *da*?


Wrong, as Hutschi has stated. If you want to say "to that place", it has to be "dahin".

I revoke my statement that writing it in two words is OK when it is contrastive. Again, see Duden:


> *Aussprache*
> Info                                Betonung        🔉dah_i_n; mit besonderem Nachdruck: 🔉[ˈdaː…]
> Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


So the stress can also be on the first syllable.

As to stress on the first syllable, see DWDS for an example:
München ist eine Weltstadt. Dahin kommen Gäste aus allen Ländern



Gernot Back said:


> Wenn du nur nach _dahin__ (kommen)_ statt auch nach _(da) __hinkommen_ schaust


Compare the number of hits. "da hin" meaning "to that place" is a mistake in orthography. You'll find many many more examples for "dahin kommen", the correct spelling.

"Wie kommen wir da hin?" means "How do we get there at that place?" "Dahin" has to be written in one word.

Hueber is a good publishing house, but they are not infallible. In fact, nobody is.


----------



## Frieder

So you would also write the set phrase "Wo kämen wir denn dahin"? In my opinion this just _has _to be two words (Wo kämen wir denn da hin).
If you regard _da _and _hin _as two separate words, why should it be wrong to write "da hin" even if a different word "dahin" exists?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> So you would also write the set phrase "Wo kämen wir denn dahin"? In my opinion this just _has _to be two words (Wo kämen wir denn da hin).
> If you regard _da _and _hin _as two separate words, why should it be wrong to write "da hin" even if a different word "dahin" exists?


I don't deny that "hinkommen" exists:
Duden | hinkommen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft

It has a different meaning, though. Look at the second meaning in Duden:


> *an einer bestimmten Stelle seinen Platz erhalten*
> Gebrauch umgangssprachlich Beispiele
> wo kommen die Bücher hin? _(wohin sollen sie gestellt, gebracht usw. werden?)_
> wo ist meine Uhr bloß hingekommen? _(hingeraten, wohin ist sie verschwunden?)_
> 
> Wendungen, Redensarten, Sprichwörter
> wo kommen/kämen wir hin, wenn …? (was soll[te] denn werden, wenn …?: wo kämen wir hin, wenn das so bliebe?; wo kämen wir ohne Gesetze hin? _(was würde [aus uns] ohne Gesetze werden?)_)
> 
> Duden | hinkommen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


Dative! If you go *to* a place it has to be accusative instead.



Schlabberlatz said:


> "da" means "an dieser Stelle" (Dativ), "at that place". It does not mean "an diese Stelle" (Akkusativ), "to that place", see Duden.




Edit:
To make it more explicit:


Frieder said:


> Wo kämen wir denn da hin


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> "da" means "an dieser Stelle" (Dativ), "at that place". It does not mean "an diese Stelle" (Akkusativ), "to that place", see Duden.


There is no difference between "Wohin gehst du?" and "Wo gehst du hin?". So no matter whether spelled separately or in one word , the combination of _wo_ and _hin_ asks for a destination. The same holds true for _da_ in combination with _hin_: it indicates a destination. As I mentioned before, the difference is only in stress.

In all the cases where _hin_ is joined with _kommen_ instead of _da_, _*hin*_ bears the stress, while in most cases where _hin_ is joined with _da_ instead of _kommen_, _*da*_ bears the stress, especially when it is used figuratively (in a non-local sense), as a correlate of an infinitive clause.

Cf. also: _da hingehen_, _dahin gehen_, _dahingehen_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> There is no difference between "Wohin gehst du?" and "Wo gehst du hin?". So no matter whether spelled separately or in one word , the combination of _wo_ and _hin_ asks for a destination. The same holds true for _da_ in combination with _hin_: it indicates a destination.


OK, this may be true. But I still don't see why you insist on ignoring what the Duden says about the correct spelling and intonation of "dahin".


Gernot Back said:


> In all the cases where _hin_ is joined with _kommen_ instead of _da_, _*hin*_ bears the stress,


As I've said before – there's only a low number of hits for "hin" joined with "kommen". It's a spelling mistake.


Gernot Back said:


> while in most cases where _hin_ is joined with _da_ instead of _kommen_, _*da*_ bears the stress,


Your intonation is wrong. That's all I can say. Once again, see Duden. They are not infallible, but their entry for "dahin" is correct.

Edit:


> Getrenntschreibung auch in Verbindung mit Verben, wenn „dahin“ durch „an diesen Ort“ oder „so weit“ ersetzt werden kann:
> 
> wir wollen nächstes Jahr wieder dahin fahren
> *wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?*
> Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## Hutschi

I would write it as one word if it is one word. Duden did not give examples for "da hin" but for "dahin".  Duden usually gives only for one word phrases, with a few exceptions.

_Wie/wann/ kommen wir da/dort, genau an diesen schönen Ort, hin? _
Here you see that it is another case than:
_Wie kommen wir dahin? _This has another meaning, even if very similar.

If you mean "Wie kommen wir dahin"? there is no problem to write so.

---
I think the confusion came with the spelling reform. But I did not find the place. So I am not sure.

---
If I mean: _Da/dort kommen wir hin. _it is_ Wir kommen da/dort hin._
If I mean: _Dahin kommen wir. _it is_ Wir kommen dahin._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> _Wie/wann/ kommen wir da/dort, genau an diesen schönen Ort, hin? _
> Here you see that it is another case than:
> _Wie kommen wir dahin? _This has another meaning, even if very similar.


I fail to see any significant difference there.
"hin" in "an diesen schönen Ort hin" is redundant. Maybe it's possible in colloquial language, but the normal version is "Wie kommen wir an diesen schönen Ort?"

I'll repeat:


> Getrenntschreibung auch in Verbindung mit Verben, wenn „dahin“ durch „*an diesen Ort*“ oder „so weit“ ersetzt werden kann:
> 
> wir wollen nächstes Jahr wieder dahin fahren
> *wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?*
> Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


"dahin kommen", not "da hinkommen"! There is no difference between the "dahin" in "Wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?" and "Wie kommen wir dahin?" Conclusion: The spelling in the Hueber textbook is wrong.

"Wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?" = "Wie soll ich ohne Auto *an diesen Ort* kommen?"
"Wie kommen wir dahin?" = "Wie kommen wir *an diesen Ort*?"

("Wo kämen wir denn da hin?" is of course correct, but the meaning is different. It does not mean  Wo kämen wir denn an diesen Ort? )


----------



## anahiseri

Frieder said:


> So you would also write the set phrase "Wo kämen wir denn dahin"? In my opinion this just _has _to be two words (Wo kämen wir denn da hin).
> If you regard _da _and _hin _as two separate words, why should it be wrong to write "da hin" even if a different word "dahin" exists?


I agree. For me the correct intonation is with "hin" as  a separate word and stressed.
*wo kämen wir denn da hin?*


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> wir wollen nächstes Jahr wieder dahin fahren
> *wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?*
> Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft
Click to expand...

Nochmal, wenn du nur nach der Zusammen- oder Getrenntschreibung von _dahin_ und _kommen_ suchst, musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn du keine Aussage zur Zusammen- oder Getrenntschreibung von _da_ und _hinkommen_ findest.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Once again:





Schlabberlatz said:


> Compare the number of hits. "da hin" meaning "to that place" is a mistake in orthography. You'll find many many more examples for "dahin kommen", the correct spelling.



Let's agree to disagree. This does not make any sense any longer.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> ...
> 
> ("Wo kämen wir denn da hin?" is of course correct, but the meaning is different. It does not mean  Wo kämen wir denn an diesen Ort? )



It is, of course, Konjunktiv.
But what it means depends on context.

It can literally ask for a place - and it can be critic concerning behavior. The second is more frequent - but the first is not excluded.

please consinder the verbs:
We have different verbs in:
da hinkommen vs. dahin kommen.
Because "hinkommen" is a separable verb, it falls together in some constructions:

In future tense you see it immediately:


Ich werde da hinkommen.
Ich werde dahin kommen.
In present tense it becomes:


a) Ich komme da hin.
b) ich komme dahin.


----------



## anahiseri

*wo kämen wir denn da hin?*
This is a set phrase where the verb "kommen" is used figuratively. And here, the adverb "da" does not refer (point) to a place. It' s more something like * in this case / in this situation / if things were done that way. * It's necessary to  separate the two syllables   *da   hin  *and stress the second, otherwise the meaning of the phrase would be lost.


----------



## Hutschi

Man könnte es aber auch an einem Kreuzweg fragen: "Wo kämen wir denn *da* hin (wenn wir in diese Richtung gingen)?" - Achtung: Richtung zeigen, sonst funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Just to remember, the question was about:


German Learner said:


> ...
> 
> Wie kommen wir *da hin*?
> 
> ...


The standard situation is here:

We are standing somewhere. We see a point, for example a castle or a mountain, in quite a distance.
I point to it and asksomebody: _Wie kommen wir da (pointing to the place) hin?_

Also pointing on a map or naming the place is possible. _Wir wollen zum Bahnhof. Wie kommen wir da hin?

With a shift in meaning:  Wir wollen zum Bahnhof. Wie kommen wir dahin?_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Also pointing on a map or naming the place is possible. _Wir wollen zum Bahnhof. Wie kommen wir da hin?
> 
> With a shift in meaning: Wir wollen zum Bahnhof. Wie kommen wir dahin?_


You can hear the grass grow 

Dahin kommen wir morgen 
 Da hinkommen wir morgen 
-->
Wie kommen wir dahin? 
 Wie kommen wir da hin? 



> *Aussprache*
> Info                                Betonung        🔉dah_i_n; mit besonderem Nachdruck: 🔉[ˈdaː…]






Hutschi said:


> Also pointing on a map or naming the place is possible. _Wir wollen zum Bahnhof. Wie kommen wir da hin?_


Even if you are right, the situation is different in the example from the textbook. No pointing is mentioned, no pointing is necessary.


----------



## Hutschi

Pointing can be with words.
Wir wollen zum Bahnhof. (Point). Wie kommen wir da hin? (connotations: in this case, to  this place.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Why do you want to make things so complicated? "dahin" = "an diesen Ort", see Duden. "Wie kommen wir dahin?" = "Wie kommen wir an diesen Ort?" Simple as that.


Schlabberlatz said:


> "dahin kommen", not "da hinkommen"! There is no difference between the "dahin" in "Wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?" and "Wie kommen wir dahin?"


The example is from Duden. Do you think it's wrong? Do you think there's a difference between the "dahin" in "Wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?" and "Wie kommen wir dahin?" I do _not_ think so. I can't see any difference there.


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> Dahin kommen wir morgen
> Da hinkommen wir morgen


No no native would ever say what you insinuate, _hinkommen_ is a separable verb.
We would say:

_Da kommen wir morgen hin._​


Schlabberlatz said:


> Wie kommen wir dahin?
> Wie kommen wir da hin?


No reason for crosses:

_Wie kommen wir da hin?_ ​
By the way, this is in no way comparable to the nonstandard northern regionalism:

A: _Vielen Dank! (Thanks!)_​B: _Da nicht für! _ (lit.: _For that not!_ [_Don't mention it!_])​
instead of

B: _Nicht dafür!  _(lit.:_ Not for that!_ [_Don't mention it!_])​
... since _dahin_ is not a prepositional pronoun (pronominal adverb).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> No no native would ever say what you insinuate


It's contrastive and rare. Still it's possible. Stress on the first syllable.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> ...
> 
> The example is from Duden. Do you think it's wrong? Do you think there's a difference between the "dahin" in "Wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?" and "Wie kommen wir dahin?" I do _not_ think so. I can't see any difference there.


Hi, I agree that this example is correct.
But this does not mean that "Wie kommen wir da hin?" is wrong.
It is just another sentence.

"Wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?"  (Duden)

"Wie soll ich ohne Auto da hinkommen?" is not explicitely mentioned in Duden. But it is correct. I did not find anywhere in the Duden that it is wrong.


Duden | hinkommen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft




> an einen bestimmten Ort kommen
> BEISPIELE
> 
> nach Rom hinkommen
> kommst du auch [zu der Versammlung] hin?
> zu jemandem hinkommen



This means:

Wie können wir nach Rom hinkommen?
Wie können wir da hinkommen?

The Duden gave as example "Rom". But you can "nach Rom" replace by "da".

You cannot use another correct sentence to falsify this.
It might be somewhere exists a rule, but I did not find it.

Please give a rule that
_Wie können wir nach Rom hinkommen?
Wie können wir da hinkommen?_

is wrong.

And do not mismatch it with dahin vs. da hin.

It is about _dahin kommen_ vs. _da hinkommen_

Both are correct. They have _almost _the same meaning but very different structure. Ich höre eben halt das Gras wachsen. (#45).

edit: some typos.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

"nach Rom" indicates a direction. "da" means "an diesem Ort". It does not indicate a direction. You have to combine it with "hin" to indicate a direction. "an diesen Ort" (Duden). "da" in combination with "hin" is spelled in one word.

Therefore, "da hinkommen" does not make any sense.

Wie können wir nach Rom hinkommen? 
Wie können wir nach Rom kommen? 

Wie können wir dahin kommen? 
 Wie können wir da kommen? 

da hinkommen:
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache

12 hits. At least three of them don't count in the first place, because they are variations of "Wo kommen wir denn da hin?"

dahin kommen:
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache

166 hits.



Gernot Back said:


> _Da kommen wir morgen hin._


It's a valid sentence. Still, when "da" and "hin" are adjacent (with the meaning "to that place"), they are written as one word.

Wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen? 
 Wie soll ich ohne Auto da hinkommen? 
 Wie soll ich ohne Auto da hin kommen?


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?
> Wie soll ich ohne Auto da hinkommen?
> Wie soll ich ohne Auto da hin kommen?



We agree for 1. and 3.
For 2. you gave own examples in DWDS that the phrase is used. So without a rule which was introduced during the spelling reform you could proof that 2. is wrong, but there is no such rule.

DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


> "Aber meine Bank ist in Wilmersdorf, wie soll ich denn da hinkommen ohne Fahrgeld?" wandte er ein.



I think you agree that "ohne Fahrgeld" means in this case "ohne Fahrzeug", too.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

"Aber meine Bank ist in Wilmersdorf, wie soll ich denn da hinkommen ohne Fahrgeld?" wandte er ein.

It's a spelling mistake. DWDS don't read through all the examples in their corpus.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Wie können wir nach Rom hinkommen?
> Wie können wir nach Rom kommen?
> 
> Wie können wir dahin kommen?
> Wie können wir da kommen?





Schlabberlatz said:


> Dahin kommen wir morgen
> Da hinkommen wir morgen


The first sentence is possible. The second one isn't.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> "Aber meine Bank ist in Wilmersdorf, wie soll ich denn da hinkommen ohne Fahrgeld?" wandte er ein.
> 
> It's a spelling mistake. DWDS don't read through all the examples in their corpus.
> ...


We should agree that we disagree.
If you do not even accept your own sources, it is useless to discuss this any further.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> We should agree that we disagree.




I guess you at least agree that "Wie kommen wir dahin?" is a valid sentence, right? Or do you insist it has to be spelled "Wie kommen wir da hin?"


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> I guess you at least agree that "Wie kommen wir dahin?" is a valid sentence, right  ? Or do you insist it has to be spelled "Wie kommen wir da hin?"




It depends on what you want to say exactly what is to be used. I never said that  "Wie kommen wir dahin?"  is syntactically wrong. It just depends on semantical analysis.

I never insisted in that it has to be spelled "Wie kommen wir da hin?" independend on context and meaning.

This is our difference.
You write it all the same independend on meaning. I write it different considering the meaning and syntax.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

OK, we obviously disagree on that point.


Hutschi said:


> _Wie/wann/ kommen wir da/dort, genau an diesen schönen Ort, hin? _
> Here you see that it is another case than:
> _Wie kommen wir dahin? _This has another meaning, even if very similar.





Schlabberlatz said:


> I fail to see any significant difference there.






Hutschi said:


> If you do not even accept your own sources,


Come on, it's just one example from a very large corpus, automatically stored, not proof-read. We are not talking about the ten commandments here. I accept my sources, especially Duden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

It's an interesting question. I have searched for it online. "dahin kommen" + "da hinkommen".

I have found a valid example of "da hinkommen" in a spatial sense, and "non-figurative". ("Wie kämen wir denn da hin?" is figurative.) It will help me to write a summary, hopefully for the benefit of @German Learner .

Da kommt die Waschmaschine hin? ( https://d-nb.info/1142115151/34 , p. 212)

--> Da soll die Waschmaschine hinkommen 
[pointing at a place]

--> Die Waschmaschine soll da hinkommen.

Definition of "(da) hinkommen":


> (an einer bestimmten Stelle) seinen Platz erhalten
> Gebrauch            umgangssprachlich          Beispiele
> 
> wo kommen die Bücher hin? _(wohin sollen sie gestellt, gebracht usw. werden?)_
> Duden | hinkommen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


Antwort:
Die Bücher kommen da hin.

to be placed somewhere

Definition of "da":


> an dieser Stelle, dort
> Duden | da | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft




Definition of "dahin":


> an diesen Ort, in diese Richtung, dorthin, nach dort
> Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft




Definition of "kommen":


> sich auf ein Ziel hin bewegen [und dorthin gelangen]; anlangen, eintreffen
> Beispiele
> […]
> 
> ans Ziel kommen
> nach Hause kommen
> komme ich hier zum Bahnhof?
> Duden | kommen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft



wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen? (cf. Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft )

to get somewhere

"Aber meine Bank ist in Wilmersdorf, wie soll ich denn da hinkommen ohne Fahrgeld?" wandte er ein. [wrong spelling]
How can I be placed there without being able to pay the fare?

"Aber meine Bank ist in Wilmersdorf, wie soll ich denn dahin kommen ohne Fahrgeld?" wandte er ein. [correct spelling]
How can I get there without etc.

Wie kommen wir da hin? [wrong spelling for your example]
How can we be placed there?

Wie kommen wir dahin? [correct spelling for your example]
How can we get there?

Edit:
Addition:
"da" = "at a place", *not* "to a place"
"dahin" = "to a place"
This is not my private definition. It is what the Duden says. If anybody does not believe it: Look it up!

It can be confusing. I think both can be translated as "there" in English. "We are there." "We go there."


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> --> Die Waschmaschine soll da hinkommen.


Ich sehe keinen grammatisch-syntaktischen Unterschied zu:

_Klaus soll da hinkommen.
Wir wollen da hinkommen.

Semantisch ist ein Unterschied da, das ist klar.

Die Waschmaschine soll da hingestellt werden.
Klaus soll da ankommen. 
Wir wollen da ankommen._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

I have explained the definitions in Duden. That's all. If you prefer different definitions, then so be it.


----------



## Hutschi

I did the same. I used the definitions in duden. Maybe we do understand it differently. In #54 I proposed to stop it. 
But you found examples explaining that "jemand/etwas soll da hinkommen" maybe correct. So I wanted to thank you.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

It seems to me we still disagree. I just thought the example with the washing machine was interesting and could serve for a nice summary.

It could work with persons in a figurative sense. "Wie kämen wir da hin?" (see above). "Wir wollen da hinkommen, dass wir die Nr. 1 sind" (reaching a position, but not a position in a spatial meaning).

Edit:
I've added something to #58 above:


Schlabberlatz said:


> "da" = "at a place", *not* "to a place"
> "dahin" = "to a place"
> This is not my private definition. It is what the Duden says. If anybody does not believe it: Look it up!





Hutschi said:


> I did the same. I used the definitions in duden.


Are you sure you know how Duden defines "da"? (I have mentioned it several times in this thread. You seem to ignore it…)

We go to that place:
Wir gehen dahin 
 Wir gehen da 



Hutschi said:


> Klaus soll da hinkommen.


Only possible in a figurative meaning, not in a literal meaning. Once again, please read the Duden entries. Wir sollten hier zuerst das diskutieren, was im Duden _wirklich_ drinsteht. „Glasperlenspiel“ (hier: was im Duden deiner Meinung nach drinstehen _sollte_) kann danach noch kommen, falls gewünscht. Es geht hier nur um rechtschreibliche Konventionen … die wir den Fragestellern erklären sollten. Ob diese Konventionen immer sinnvoll sind ist eine andere und erstmal zweitrangige Frage.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Keine Ahnung, ob es noch jemanden interessiert, aber eine kurze Anmerkung zu einem anderen Detail wird wohl gestattet sein:


> Fragepronomen dürfen im Standarddeutschen nicht getrennt werden:
> 
> Wo geht er hin? Da geht er hin. = *Wohin* geht er. – Er geht *dahin*.
> Re: da hin oder dahin etc. | Forum  korrekturen.de


– Wann fahren wir nach Buxtehude?
– Dahin fahren wir morgen, heute fahren wir nach Gelsenkirchen. 

– Wann fahren wir nach Buxtehude?
– Da fahren wir morgen hin, heute fahren wir nach Gelsenkirchen.
Auch OK; umgangssprachlich.

– Wann fahren wir nach Buxtehude?
–  Da hinfahren  wir morgen, heute fahren wir nach Gelsenkirchen.
Das geht natürlich nicht.

MMn kann man daraus ableiten, dass auch die Schreibung „da hinkommen“ nicht sinnvoll ist, wenn man ausdrücken möchte: „an einen Ort gelangen“. Wenn jemand meint, dass man das daraus nicht ableiten kann, dann ist das eben so.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> – Wann fahren wir nach Buxtehude?
> – Da fahren wir morgen hin, heute fahren wir nach Gelsenkirchen.





(PS: Mehr will ich dazu nicht schreiben, um es nicht weiter aufzublähen.)


----------



## Gernot Back

Schlabberlatz said:


> – Wann fahren wir nach Buxtehude?
> –  Da hinfahren  wir morgen, heute fahren wir nach Gelsenkirchen.
> Das geht natürlich nicht.


Natürlich würde es topikalisiert wie folgt heißen:

_*Hin* fahren wir da morgen!_​_*Von da zurück* kommen wir übermorgen._​
Wer ist denn eigentlich dieser Grammatikus, dass du dich ausgerechnet nach ihm richtest?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> Natürlich würde es topikalisiert wie folgt heißen:
> 
> _*Hin* fahren wir da morgen!
> *Von da zurück* kommen wir übermorgen._


Ich sehe es anders. Und dabei können wir es belassen.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn jemand meint, dass man das daraus nicht ableiten kann, dann ist das eben so.




Edit:
Der Kontrast in meinem Beispiel bezieht sich nicht auf ›hin‹ oder ›zurück‹, sondern auf die beiden genannten Orte. Eine Rückfahrt kommt in meinem Beispiel nicht vor.

Selbstkonstruierte Beispiele finde ich prinzipiell wenig beweiskräftig. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, dass ich nicht sofort nach validen Belegen gesucht habe.


> »Weiß doch, weiß doch, Herr Doktor. Ich kenn doch Kriwitz. Sitzt im »Erbherzog«. Und dahin fahren wir jetzt. Guten Abend, Herr Doktor.«
> Altes Herz geht auf die Reise


Fallada, Hans


> Er fragte, ob der Weg noch weit sei bis zum Königreich von Siebenstern? Da schlug der Wirth die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen und sprach: „Dahin kommt ihr euer Lebtag nicht, Herr König, […]
> Seite:De Deutsche Hausmärchen 369.jpg – Wikisource





> Wenn es morgen früh hell ist, dann werden Sie da oben auf dem Berge, oberhalb des Klosters, zwischen drei großen Platanen, ein kleines, einsames Haus sehen; dahin gehen Sie, dort werden Sie eine alte Frau in dem Hause finden, […]
> Seite:Die Gartenlaube (1862) 225.jpg – Wikisource





> Da dachte er:
> 
> „Wasser trinkende, Gras fressend, gemolkne, deren Kraft versiegt —
> Freudlos sind die Welten genannt, dahin kommt er, der solche giebt[14]
> Benutzer:Bodhi-Baum/Buddha – Wikisource





> »Und wohin wollt Ihr, Herr Marquard?«
> »He, nach Zurzach, wäre das Mordwetter nicht! Jetzt lenk' ich, Euch zu gefallen, nach Brugg ein; denn dahin geht Ihr doch, Herr Gangolf! […]
> Der Freihof von Aarau





> […]
> Kein Baum, kein Strauch, alles schwarz un grau, blot de Pinguinen sünd witt. Ich wollt', ich säh' uns' dütschen Nordseestrand mal erst wieder.«
> »Dahin kommen wir auch noch,« entgegnete Paul. »Was meinst du, Towe, wollen wir nach der Insel segeln, die wir von dem Berg in Sicht hatten, du weißt schon, an dem Tage, wo du mir den Fuß zerschnittest?«
> Der Spuk auf der Hallig


Weitere Beispiele auf Nachfrage. Ich habe noch viel mehr gefunden.


----------



## Hutschi

* Summary, short*



German Learner said:


> Wie kommen wir *da hin*?
> 
> I checked the dictionary and "da" means there and "hin" also means there.
> 
> Is it possible to know the meaning of the two in this sentence and when I should use each of them?



I want to summarize:




1. Wie kommen wir* dahin?  (Standard language, formal and coll.)*
The verb is "kommen", and "dahin" is an adverb. It is just one word.
"Dahin" means "to this place" in the context of the sentence. There are many other meanings.

The verb phrase is _dahin kommen_.
Here we have _*consens*_.

2. Wie kommen wir *da hin*? (as in your question) * (coll.* - because of "hinkommen" is coll.*)*
In German we have "hinkommen" = separable verb. "To come there."/"To reach this"
  "Da" means "to this place,  to this meeting, etc."
The verb phrase is _da hinkommen_.

One function is topicalization.

Note: There is _*dissense *_about usage. Some say "da" cannot be used this way.  I think it is standard/widespread in colloquial language. But it might be that usage is regional. I do not know this.

PS: _Formal and colloquial_ means: it is used in both registers.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Compare my summary in #58. Look at the examples Duden gives for "da" and you'll see that it does not mean "to a place" according to Duden.

There is already one correct spelling for "dahin" meaning "to a place", so why would anybody want to introduce a second one? It does not make any sense.



> »Weiß doch, weiß doch, Herr Doktor. Ich kenn doch Kriwitz. Sitzt im »Erbherzog«. Und dahin fahren wir jetzt. Guten Abend, Herr Doktor.«
> Altes Herz geht auf die Reise (Hans Fallada)




Und  da hin  fahren wir jetzt.
Und  da hinfahren  wir jetzt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Möglich wäre hier zum Beispiel:





> »Weiß doch, weiß doch, Herr Doktor. Ich kenn doch Kriwitz. Sitzt im »Erbherzog«. Und dahin fahren wir jetzt. Guten Abend, Herr Doktor.«
> Altes Herz geht auf die Reise (Hans Fallada)





Hutschi said:


> hinfahren ist bekanntlich ein trennbares Verb


Das ist der falsche Ansatz. Es geht um „dahin fahren“.

(Es bleibt dir im Übrigen unbenommen, die Duden-Definitionen für falsch oder unvollständig zu halten.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Sieh in #1 nach. Bitte.



Sieh in #16 nach. Bitte. Da siehst du den Kontext.

Edit:


Hutschi said:


> "Da" means "to this place,


Ich habe es dir schon in der Conversation gesagt: Wenn ›da‹ auch ›dahin‹, ›dorthin‹ heißen soll, dann heißt ›da hinkommen‹ nichts anderes als „dorthin hinkommen“. Und „Wie kommen wir dahin?“ heißt „Wie kommen wir dahin hin?“ Oder? Ich halte deine erweiterte Definition von ›da‹ für absurd.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden: Band 9 - Richtiges und gutes Deutsch,  6. Auflage
S. 211


> dahin fahren/fliegen/gehen usw. da hinfahren/fliegen/gehen usw.
> Anstelle von standardsprachlich _dahin_ (Richtungsadverb)+Bewegungsverb wird regional- oder umgangssprachlich häufig _da_ (Lageadverb) + Bewegungsverb mit _hin _ gebraucht.
> Beispiele: _In Engadin, da ist es schön. Da solltet ihr auch einmal hinfahren. Das ist eine nette Bar, da werde ich öfter einmal hingehen._



Dem stimme ich zu, und es gilt auch für entsprechende Sätze mit "dort". (S. 242)

Die entsprechenden Formen gehören zu richtigem und gutem Deutsch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Duden: Band 9 - Richtiges und gutes Deutsch,  6. Auflage
> S. 211





Schlabberlatz said:


> – Wann fahren wir nach Buxtehude?
> – Da fahren wir morgen hin, heute fahren wir nach Gelsenkirchen.
> Auch OK; umgangssprachlich.





> wie soll ich ohne Auto dahin kommen?
> […]
> Bedeutungen
> 1. an diesen Ort, in diese Richtung, dorthin, nach dort
> Beispiele
> wir fahren oft dahin
> Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


Ich sehe weiterhin keinerlei Grund, ›dahin‹ unnötigerweise in seine zwei Bestandteile ›da‹ und ›hin‹ zu zerhacken, wenn sie direkt nebeneinander stehen. Kannst du auch dafür einen Duden-Beleg finden? Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> _da_ (Lageadverb)
Click to expand...

Das bestätigt meine Interpretation von ›da‹. Danke.



Hutschi said:


> Anstelle von standardsprachlich _dahin_ (Richtungsadverb)+Bewegungsverb wird regional- oder umgangssprachlich häufig _da_ (Lageadverb) + Bewegungsverb mit _hin _ gebraucht.
Click to expand...

Das bestätigt die zitierte Aussage von Grammatikus (#63). Danke.

Im Übrigen ist in deinem Zitat keine Rede von einer Bedeutungsänderung. Ein weiterer Grund, warum eine Schreibung für den Satz „Wie kommen wir dahin?“ ( = „Wie kommen wir an diesen Ort?“) reicht. Eine Bedeutung, eine Schreibung. Betonung darf abweichen, siehe Duden, habe ich schon mehrmals zitiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich sehe weiterhin keinerlei Grund, ›dahin‹ unnötigerweise in seine zwei Bestandteile ›da‹ und ›hin‹ zu zerhacken, wenn sie direkt nebeneinander stehen. Kannst du auch dafür einen Duden-Beleg finden? Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen.



Ich auch nicht. Da stimmen wir überein.
"Dahin" wird nicht zerhackt. (Dieses Zerhacken wäre ein norddeutscher Regionalismus, wie bei "da kann ich nichts für." Ich würde es so sagen: "Da kann ich nichts dafür".) Aber ich glaube Dir,  dass man "dahin" nicht zerhacken darf. Da nichts zerhackt wird, werde ich auch keinen Dudenbeleg dafür suchen bzw. finden.

Das Verb "fürkommen" gibt es nicht. Es ist ein völlig anderer Fall.

Das Verb "hinkommen" gibt es aber.

"Dahin" ist ein Richtungsadverb.
"Da" is ein Lageadverb. Die Richtung kommt erst durch "hinkommen" dazu.

"Da" ist nicht die Hälfte von "dahin". Es ist ein eigenständiges Adverb, was durch sehr regionale Formen wie "Wie kommen wir da dahin?" bestätigt wird.

Solange Du "da" als abgetrennten Teil von "dahin" auffasst, analysierst Du es falsch. Du wirfst mir vor eine Form zu verwenden von der ich nie geschrieben habe. 

 Dein eigenes Beispiel gibt es ja mit an:
"Die Waschmaschine soll da hinkommen. " - "Da" ist ein Ortsadverb und stellt dar, wo etwas hinkommen soll.
Das enthält kein zerhacktes "dahin". 


Ich verstehe nicht, was nach dem  Zitat der Dudenstelle noch unklar ist.

_Ich will nicht da hingehen, Ich *gehe *nicht da *hin*_; _da _ist ein Ortsadverb, _hinkommen _ein Richtungsverb. (Fett: Verbklammer)
Hier sehe ich nirgends ein Adverb "dahin". Ich sehe ein Adverb "da" und ein Verb "hingehen" (in Nennform umgeformt).
Wo ist hier "dahin" getrennt? Nirgends. Es kommt nicht im Satz vor.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es ist ein eigenständiges Adverb, was durch sehr regionale Formen wie "Wie kommen wir da dahin?" bestätigt wird.


Das ist deine persönliche Analyse.


Hutschi said:


> Solange Du "da" als abgetrennten Teil von "dahin" auffasst, analysierst Du es falsch.


Dito.


Hutschi said:


> Solange Du "da" als abgetrennten Teil von "dahin" auffasst, analysierst Du es falsch. Dein eigenes Beispiel gibt es ja mit an:
> 
> "Die Waschmaschine soll da hinkommen. " - "Da" ist ein Ortsadverb und stellt dar, wo etwas hinkommen soll.


Siehe #58. Es geht nicht um Personen.


Hutschi said:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was nach dem Zitat der Dudenstelle noch unklar ist.


Ich auch nicht. Wie schon gesagt: Von unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen ist in deinem Zitat nicht die Rede. Und wenn du etwas unterschiedlich gewichten willst, dann reicht es, je nach Gewichtung auf der ersten oder zweiten Silbe zu betonen:


> *Aussprache*
> Info                                Betonung        🔉dah_i_n; mit besonderem Nachdruck: 🔉[ˈdaː…]
> Duden | dahin | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## Hutschi

Einmal haben wir ein Wort, "dahin", das man unterschiedlich betonen kann. Dann haben wir ein anderes Wort "da".

Was genau meinst Du mit "dito"?

Ich denke durchaus, dass "da" und "dahin" unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben.

PS:


> Hutschi said:
> Solange Du "da" als abgetrennten Teil von "dahin" auffasst, analysierst Du es falsch.
> 
> 
> 
> Dito.
Click to expand...


dito – Wiktionary
_eine Bestätigung von vorher Genanntem; ich auch, ebenso_

Ich glaube, ich verstehe es jetzt. Ich gebe Dir recht. Gut, dass Du es bestätigst.

Solange ich "da" als abgetrennten Teil von "dahin" auffassen würde, analysierte ich es ja auch falsch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Was genau meinst Du mit "dito"?


Das meine ich:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Das ist deine persönliche Analyse.


Das war wohl ungeschickt formuliert, sorry.


Hutschi said:


> _Ich will nicht da hingehen, Ich *gehe *nicht da *hin*_; _da _ist ein Ortsadverb, _hinkommen _ein Richtungsverb. (Fett: Verbklammer)
> Hier sehe ich nirgends ein Adverb "dahin". Ich sehe ein Adverb "da" und ein Verb "hingehen" (in Nennform umgeformt).
> Wo ist hier "dahin" getrennt? Nirgends. Es kommt nicht im Satz vor.


Das ist deine persönliche Analyse. Wenn du es unbedingt so analysieren willst, dann mach das. Ich sehe das als Haarspalterei an, denn was sollte da die abweichende Bedeutung sein? Was sollte also der Sinn der abweichenden Analyse sein? Es gibt nur eine Bedeutung, siehe dein Duden-Zitat. Meine Analyse (basierend auf den Duden-Definitionen) steht in #58.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> dahin fahren/fliegen/gehen usw. da hinfahren/fliegen/gehen usw.
> Anstelle von standardsprachlich _dahin_ (Richtungsadverb)+Bewegungsverb wird regional- oder umgangssprachlich häufig _da_ (Lageadverb) + Bewegungsverb mit _hin _ gebraucht.
> Beispiele: _In Engadin, da ist es schön. Da solltet ihr auch einmal hinfahren. Das ist eine nette Bar, da werde ich öfter einmal hingehen._


Keine abweichende Bedeutung der umgangssprachlichen Version.
In der ugs. Version stehen ›da‹ und ›hin‹ nicht mehr nebeneinander.

Die standardsprachlichen Versionen:
1) Dahin kommen wir morgen 
2) Wir kommen morgen dahin 
… kann man in die umgangssprachlichen Versionen umwandeln. Dabei gibt es jeweils genau eine richtige Lösung:

1 b)  Da kommen hin wir morgen 
1 c)  Da kommen wir hin morgen 
1 d) Da kommen wir morgen hin  Bingo!

2 b)  Da wir kommen morgen hin 
2 c)  Wir da kommen morgen hin 
2 d) Wir kommen da morgen hin  Bingo!

Das entspricht dann den Beispielen in _Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_:
_In Engadin, da ist es schön. Da solltet ihr auch einmal hinfahren. Das ist eine nette Bar, da werde ich öfter einmal hingehen._
›da‹ und ›hin‹ stehen nicht mehr nebeneinander. Sonst wär’s ja die standardsprachliche Variante.

Wenn man nun postuliert, dass es noch eine zweite ugs. Variante geben könne/ müsse, wo ›da‹ und ›hin‹ nebeneinander stehen und trotzdem nicht zusammengeschrieben werden, erhält man Folgendes:
1 e)  Da hinkommen wir morgen 
2 e)  Wir kommen morgen da hin 

Man erkläre mir nun, warum es 1 e) nicht geben sollte, wenn es 2 e) geben soll. Du behauptest aber, dass 2 e) eine gültige ugs. Variante sein soll. Das ist jedoch widersinnig. (Wenn du nach dem gehst, was im Duden steht.) Wenn du weiterhin auf 2 e) beharren möchtest, dann mach das. Aber sag bitte nicht, dass das so im Duden steht. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Wenn du es immer noch nicht glaubst, schick denen eine E-Mail und frag nach.

Edit:
PS: Selbst wenn es 2 e) geben sollte: Warum sollte sich Hueber darauf kaprizieren, dieser ugs. Version in einem Lehrbuch für Anfänger vor der standardsprachlichen Version den Vorzug zu geben? Ergibt doch gar keinen Sinn.
Außerdem ändert sich die Bedeutung: „Wie erhalten wir an dieser Stelle unseren Platz?“. Siehe #58.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Man erkläre mir nun, warum es 1 e) nicht geben sollte, wenn es 2 e) geben soll.



Das ist diesmal einfach:

1 e)  Da hinkommen wir morgen 
1 e)  ist falsch, weil "hinkommen" bekanntlich ein trennbares Verb ist und in dieser Wortstellung _ getrennt werden muss._
Es existiert auch nicht:_ *Morgen hinkommen wir. _
Dagegen wäre möglich: _Morgen werden wir hinkommen. Morgen werden wir da hinkommen. _Die Stellung des Adverbs_ "da" _ist relativ frei.. Es ist sogar redundant, verstärkt aber umgangssprachlich die Nachdrücklichkeit. aber 1 e) ist auch umgangssprachlich falsch.
Es ist die völlig reguläre Behandlung trennbarer Verben.

2 e)  Wir kommen morgen da hin.
2 e) ist umgangssprachlich korrekt. Es ergibt sich aus der als korrekt angegebenen Form 2 d) " Wir kommen da morgen hin  " durch den Regeln entsprechendes Vertauschen von Satzgliedern.

Einige Möglichkeiten zum Vertauschen (es gibt noch mehr):

"Wir kommen da morgen hin  "
"Da kommen wir morgen hin  "
"Wir kommen morgen da hin  "
"Da werden wir morgen hinkommen."  (Hier zeigt sich das Verb in ungetrennter Form)
"Morgen werden wir da hinkommen."

Es ist nirgends das Adverb "dahin", immer das Adverb "da".

In allen Fällen ist es das Verb "hinkommen". Nirgends wird hier das andere Adverb "dahin" verwendet, es wird also auch nicht getrennt. Und nirgends steht in diesen Formen das Verb "kommen".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

OK, einen Versuch war’s wert (#78). Aber wir werden uns doch nicht einig.


----------

